# laundry soap made from Walmart recipe



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm trying to make the laundry detergent powder. I cannot get a powder from shreding my Walmart recipe soap. It is moist and clumps together. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have heard people say they use old soap for laundry but the soap I make specifically for laundry is made with a 0% so there is no extra oil in the soap. The extra oil would make it difficult to grind into a powder.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Kathy, are you talking about the soap calc? and I would actually use a little more lye?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, you set the superfat % to zero and that will mean it uses more lye. Also, you might want to let it cure longer before trying to use it for laundry soap, so that more moisture can evaporate.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The other lye calculators should have a way to see/set the superfat %. And I put less water in it to begin with. Also, when I unmold, if I'm not looking for stain sticks or cut laundry bars I will chop it up so it dries out quicker and is ready to grate sooner.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Or just make liquid.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've got good results using the grater on the food processor and then adding my powders and grinding with the blade. Enough powder (baking soda, washing soda, borax) mixes in to make it work. Layer powder and soap to keep dust down too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I also grind normal soap with borax and washing powder, and put it through several times. The extra moisture in normal bar soap that is ground up, sort of is absorbed by your other dry ingredients. But also like Cindy, I simply put the unsellable soap into a bucket, fill it with water, put the lid on and let it set, hit it with my stickblender and viola..slime...ummmmm liquid soap for the washing machine


----------

